# How many folks make their own lures?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Just as soon as I complete the last Tips and Tricks E-Book, I am going to start one on lure making. I'd like to have an idea of how many people make their lures now and how many would make them if they had decent instructions.

Here are a few of mine. I probably pour 100 or more different jigs, sinkers and jigging spoons. DYI isn't hard and you can save some serious bucks by doing so. Making money at it is not easy, though. My wife and I had a fly tying business for a while but I won't do it again.

The first pic is 2oz poppers turned with a lathe duplicator. Painted with Rustoleum paints straight from the spray can.










This is a strange lure for trolling C-tail grubs. Ths one weighs 4 or 6 oz.










3/4 oz single hook version of Little George. This is a Tripletail killer.










A few jigging spoons. Mine go from 1-8oz










The Pink lures top and bottom were made in a silicone mold popped off the chrome plated lure in the photo.










This is not Rocket Science.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool! I would probably make some things of my own if I knew how. I would also like to try building a rod!


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

me too.


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice:clap


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Tarver makes some nice cobe jigs. I've watched him make them several times. Too much work. I just buy em off him. But that's a cool setup you got there.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I wrap pomp. and buctails for my personal use. Would be interested in trying to make some of those chug plugs you got there.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i pour and tie my own bucktails(ling,pomp,grouper,etc.) but i would liketo get in to making cedar plugs and stuff like that...so deffentally make those books!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I make my own cedar inshore and offshore stuff, plus jigs, and soft plastics.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

how do u make soft plasticts???


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Simple enough. There are tons of commercially available molds. Barlows in Plano, TX has a bunch of molds. Jann's/Netcraft has a bunch too. Both companies furnis the liquid vinyl to pour them.

If you want to pop a mold off of an existing product, that isn't hard either but darn sure unethical if you plan to sell them. Open top molds can be made with RTV silicone or even Plaster of Paris. I've used polyester Resin a few times too. Polyuerethane makes really good molds and is super simple to work with.

I don't have any liquid vinyl right now but I could melt down some old worms if you really want to see how to do it. Honestly, though it probably cheaper to buy existing products than it is to make a mold to copy one and then buy the vinyl. Making something new and uniquemight be worth the effort.


----------

